# Fluch der Bestien



## Shaila (26. Januar 2010)

Panik. Überall lagen zerfetzte Leichen auf den Boden. Verzweifelt versuchte ich zu helfen doch ich war machtlos. Sie waren zu schnell, zu aggresiv, zu stark. Gilneas, die Hauptstadt eines einst stolzen Menschenkönigreiches versank im Chaos.

 Vor langer Zeit suchte unser einst stolzes Königreich ein furchtbarer Fluch heim, wir nennen ihn den Fluch der Worgen. Dem Fluch konnte keine Mauer und keine Armee standhalten. Langsam mussten wir mit ansehen wie immer mehr friedliche Bürger sich in gefährliche Bestien verwandelten. Der Fluch war einfach unaufhaltsam. Unsere eigenen Leute verwandelten sich in blutrünstige Bestien und trachteten nach unserem Leben.


 Die Vorfälle hielten sich immer in Grenzen und konnten durch die königliche Armee schnell beendet werden. Doch heute war es anderst. Heute Morgen hatte die Erde gebebt, wieder und wieder. Etwas war anderst als sonst, die Bevölkerung hatte Angst. Es lag eine bedrückende Stille in den Sraßen von Gilneas. Die Beben wurden immer häufiger und stärker. Zum Teil stürzten Häuser in sich zusammen.


 Ich war auf dem Weg zu meinen Gefährten Dregoras und Actros und so lief ich durch die breiten Straßen von Gilneas. Plötzlich verdunkelte sich der Himmel und fing es an zu regnen, erst langsam, dann sehr stark. Und immer wieder die Beben. Ich hatte ein ungute Gefühl, aber ich vermochte es nicht zu beschreiben. Ich kam an eine Kreuzzung und verssuchte mich zu orientieren. Dann, wie aus dem Nichts, brach ein wildes Geheule und Gebrüll aus, was mich mehr frösteln lies, als der herniederbrasselnde Regen. Ich drehte mich hastig um, doch es war nichts zu sehen. Ich ging langsam los, schneller, noch schneller, ich rannte, wollte raus aus der dunklen Straße, vor die Stadt. Ich gelang ans Ende der Straße und bog nach links ab, noch völlig außer Atem bot sich mir ein Anblick des Grauens an. Die Straße war überflutet, doch nicht von Wasser, es war Blut. Das Blut der stolzen Bewohner Gilneas. Kampfgeräusche erfüllten die Luft, fürchterliche Schreie und die entsetzlichen Laute dieser Bestien. Ich rannte los, wollte meinen Leuten helfen. Überall lagen zerfetzte Leichen auf dem Boden, niemand hatte mit einem Angriff gerechnet. Ich erreichte den Ausgangsort der Kampfgeräusche und fand mich inmitten einer tobenden Schlacht zwischen Menschen und Worgen wieder. Diese fürchterlichen Bestien zerfleischten mit ihren scharfen Krallen und Zähnen alles was sich ihnen in den Weg stellte. Sie durchborhten mit ihren scharfen Krallen die Körper der Menchen von Gilneas. Bäuche wurde aufgeschlitzt, Blut spritze, es war eine Katastrophe. Niemand war einer solchen Anzahl von Worgen gewachsen, sie waren zu stark, zu mächtig. Diese Schlacht war verloren, ich wendete mich langsam ab, ich musste Dregoras und Actros finden. Ich geriet in Panik, als ich hinter mir mit einem grausamen Schrei die letzte Menschenstimme verstummen hörte. Hastig rannte ich durch die Straßen. Überall Blut und geschundene Körper, hinter jeder Ecke könnte eine dieser Bestien herauskommen. Ich rannte schneller, immer schneller, das Grauen war entsetzlich, es schossen mir Tränen in die Augen. Tot, alle tot, daniedergerafft von Bestien. Immer mehr Kampfgeräusche verstummten, immer weniger qualvolle Schreie erfüllten die Luft. Dann: Stille. Ich blieb stehen. Man hörte nurnoch den eisigen Regen, der die Straßen von Gilneas in blutrote Flüsse verwandelte. Ich bermerkte, das ich vor der Stadt angekommen war. Ich fiel auf die Knie auf dden durchnässten Grasboden. Warum, fragte ich mich, was ist nur geschehen. Ich weinte bitterlich, doch dann, ein Schrei. Hastig richtete ich mich auf und rannte in die Richtung des Schreis. Ich sah Dregoras und Actros, kämpfend mit einer Gruppe von Worgen. Sie hatten überlebt. Bevor ich mich freuen konnte, packt mich die Wut.


 Mit einem wilden Kampfgebrüll stürmte ich auf die Worgen zu und schlug wild um mich, ich enthauptete einen Worgen, dem anderen schlitzte ich den Bauch auf. Doch es waren zu viele. Wir nahmen den Überraschungseffekt als Fluchtmöglichkeit. Wir rannten, wollten zum Wall und fliehen. Wir rannten, schneller und schneller, über die Leichen unser ermordeten Familien und Kameraden, im Rücken immer mehr Worgen die danach trachteten uns zu zerfleischen.

 Schließlich kamen wir völlig außer Atem am Wall an doch es war zu spät. Die Wachen des Walls waren alle zu Worgen geworden, wir waren völlig umzingelt. Uns blieb nurnoch der Tot, die Worgen stürmten auf uns ein, lange konnten wir ihnen nicht mehr stand halten, schließlich wurden wir im Kampf schwer verwundet und gebissen. Nach und nach gingen wir zu Boden und warteten auf unseren endgültigen Tot. Gilneas war verloren, wir waren verloren. Nurnoch Tod konnte man in der einst stolzen Stadt finden.


 Dann jedoch, wie aus dem Nichts, höhrten wir einen unglaublich lauten Knall, dann ein Rauschen, das Rauschen wurde stärker, es kam näher, immer näher. Wir lagen regungslos am Boden, waren zu schwach um aufzustehen. Dann sahen wir wie eine gigantische Welle auf die Stadt zurasen, die Worgen flüchteten, doch es war zu spät. Sie wurden von der Flut erbarmungslos mitgerissen. Das Wasser raste auf uns zu. Ich Schloss meine Augen und sprach ein letztes Gebet.


 Ichwachte auf, war nicht tot, was war passiert ? Langsam kam ich zu mir, ich stand auf und fasste mir an den Kopf. Dann merkte ich es: Ich hatte mich in einen Worg verwandelt, doch ich war bei Verstand. Vermutlich war die Flutwelle dafür verantwortlich. Etwas weiter entfernt fand ich Dregoras und Actros, auch sie waren Worgen geworden, aber auch sie waren bei Verstand. Und wir waren nicht die einzigen die wieder klar denken konnten. Die Worgen die uns vor Kurzem noch töten wollten waren wieder bei Sinnen.

 Durch die Katastrophe war das ganze Land verwüstet, doch bevor wir uns dessen bewusst werden konnten, krachte der Gilneaswall in sich zusammen, er konnte den vergangenen beben und der Flutwelle einfach nicht mehr standhalten. Horden von Untoten stürmten auf uns zu. Warum Untote, was war eigentlich los an diesem verfluchten Tag dachte ich. Doch ich hatte keine Zeit zum Nachdenken. Die Worgen warfen sich den Untoten entgegen und ein wilder Kampf entbrannte, der jedoch nicht lange andauerte. Die einstigen Menschen von Gilneas waren zu schwach um so einem Angriff standzuhalten. Wir wurden immer weiter zurückgedrängt, uns drohte überrannt zu werden, doch dann sahen wir Schiffe in der Ferne. Es waren Nachtelfenschiffe, viele Nachtelfenschiffe. Sie steuerten direkt auf uns zu, kurz darauf namen sie die Untoten unter Beschuss und ihre Streitkräfte strömten aus den Schiffen. Die Nachtelfen evakuierten viele Worgen, so auch mich und meine Freunde.

 Unterwegs wurde uns die Ursache der Katastrophe erklärt und der Grund für den Angriff der Untote. Auch wurden wir hinter verschlossenen Türen über unsere neue Gestalt als Worgen aufgeklärt, von einem Druiden der Nachtelfen. Er erzählte uns, dass die Worgen von den Nachtelfendruiden unter der Anweisung Elunes vor Urzeiten erschaffen wurden um als Waffe gegen das Böse in der Welt zu dienen und die Schöpfung der Titanen zu behüten. Das Artefakt was zur Kontrolle der Worgen diente ging jedoch verloren und somit wurde alles geheim gehalten. Nun aber haben die Worgen aus Gilneass ihren Verstand und freien Willen wieder. Er erklärte uns, dass wir weiterhin Menschengestalt annehmen können und vieles über die Fähigkeiten der Worgen.

 Als ich auf Deck war, zurück auf unser zerstörtes Königreich blickte und ich an die vielen Toten dachte, wusste ich, dass ich vor dem nichts stand. Das Schiff fuhr bis nach Dunkelküste. Untwergs sah ich die Ausmase der Katastrophe, überall Verwüstung und tot, dazu noch der Angriff der Horde. Meine Freunde und ich beschlossen das Schicksal der Worgen zu erfüllen. Von nun an gründeten wir die Gemeinschaft der Bewahrer der Lehren, aufdass wir die einst perfekte Welt, die von den Titanen geschaffen wurde, von dem Bösen befreien und beschützen und der Welt wieder Frieden bringen.

 Das sind wir, die Bewahrer der Lehren...


----------



## Shaila (29. Januar 2010)

/push


----------

